# Cleaning outside window film??



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I live on Lake Erie. There seems to be a film on the outside windows, even when I've used Windex. Does anyone know what will take this off? Also, seems to be a film on outside of my car.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

It sounds like the calcium deposits you get from hard water. Try CLR on a clean rag, then rinse with clear water. If you can filter it out or soften it, you should be ok.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Vinegar might also work?


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

i use a spray bottle with vinegar and water - windex leaves build up.


----------



## cherokeelady (Jan 5, 2008)

I use vinegar and water and dry with a cruppled newspaper, it won't streak.


----------

